# package loss if cpu is idle

## adri

Hi,

i don't really know if this is a kernel issue.

I changed from Ubuntu to Gentoo and my network is slow.

I recognized that network is working fast when my cpu is not idle, for example while i recompile my kernel.

I checked whether it would be better if i clock up my cpu to 100% but there was still no change.

```
 

face |bytes    packets errs drop fifo frame compressed multicast|bytes    packets errs drop fifo colls carrier compressed

eth0: 3315925    4044   84  148   84     0          0         0  2476007    4684    0    0    3     0       0          0
```

Here a few Information:

I have got a notebook, Samsung X11c

2 * 1,86 Ghz

2 GB Ram

09:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

lspci:

http://bytep.de/lspci.txt

My Kernel Config

http://bytep.de/config

My loaded Modules

http://bytep.de/lsmod

I hope you can help me.

nice Greetings

Adri

----------

## energyman76b

and what cpu does your laptop have?

I have seen funny stuff happening when I had 'advanced halt state' also known as 'c1e' enabled for my phenom2. Timeouts, package loss, chunky video - magically going away as soon as one cpuburn instance was running...

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Along with what you have, also post the results of lspci -n and your /etc/fstab file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## adri

Hi,

thanks for answering.

I my CPU is a Centrino Core2Duo T5600.

lspci -n : http://bytep.de/lspcin.txt

And my /etc/fstab:

```

UUID=5da12da1-8d25-4041-8dee-2abfeac6ed73 /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1

/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0

```

@energyman76b: Where do i disable that feature/bug?

Greetings

Adri

----------

## energyman76b

in the bios

----------

## adri

Hi,

So far so good. I turned off Intel Speedstepping and the Powersave Option in the BIOS.

But thats just a workaround, because now i'm unable to clock my CPU.

Befor installing Gentoo i had Ubuntu and network was working fine.

What could be the reason for my problem with Gentoo?

Greetings

Adri

----------

## energyman76b

different kernel settings?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Kernel settings it is. 

This kernel is set specifically for your machine. If this doesn't make your system run fast, there's a real problem somewhere. You had all the slow-downs on, and far too many net devices, and so on. I will warn you that the newest versions of my seeds, upon which your new kernel is based, are not set up for ipv6 operation. If you want it, turn it on after you establish a baseline, that will work. If you don't know what it is, you don't need it. I do know what it is, and I know I don't.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

7) If you are using X, don't forget to compile nvidia-drivers against the new kernel.

Once you have a known good kernel, then we can see how your computer reacts to it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## adri

Hi,

thanks.

I tried your config, after reboot i recognized that my network was not working at all (forgot to check for the right driver) and ext2 was missing (I need ext2 to modify my boot partition).

dmesg of this boot: http://bytep.de/dmesg1.txt

After adding ext2 and the right network driver (http://bytep.de/config2), installing my modules recompiling the nvidia drivers, rebooting and installing the kernel via live cd , activating all powersave features as it was before, but the packet loss is still there.

http://bytep.de/dmesg2.txt

greetings

Adri

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If that's the case, I'd check the router/switch into which it's plugged, and the cable as well. Just for grins, post the results of emerge --info. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## adri

Hi,

switches are all ok, testet my notebook at a friend.

its definitly something with my kernel, the ubuntu kernel worked fine and the system rescue system does too.

http://bytep.de/emergeinfo

greetings

Adri

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Go to the Ubuntu side and see which net driver it loads. Then set that in the Gentoo kernel. Try as a module first, and then compile in if the errors remain. If that still fails, copy over the .config from Ubuntu, and perhaps even the source, and use it on the Gentoo side. That will make sure once and for all whether it's a kernel issue, or some other issue, or perhaps even a kernel bug.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

